# Great price for Wen 4-inch Swivel and Locking Polyurethane Casters



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

That's good deal. Tthey look to be two way locking too. I bought some 2" for $16 for 4 of them…they are great!

cheers, Jim


----------



## PCDub (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks for the review-I went to the website and today they are $23.10 + $5 shipping-still pretty good!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Good review *JEMI*.

They are a helluva lot better than those mongrels with those "butterfly" brakes.. especially the small "toe breaker" ones

Allowing for USA → Aust currency conversion, they're a decent price for 4" wheels.

When it comes to "rolling stock", one (actually get 4) should never compromise on wheel size. I will always advocate going for the largest wheels possible for the project that you can afford… and if you can't afford it, save up.

If people are worried about lifting the centre of gravity with larger wheels… rather than directly underneath, I suggest sacrifice some acreage and add "outriggers",









*PS.*
There should be more entries in this *Review section* like this to make members aware of products… even if they may be too cheap to purchase the more expensive products… at least they will never be able to say *I've never heard of them* again!

Personally I hate comments like *I've been using those for years!*... well *where was your review?*


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

> Good review *JEMI*.
> 
> When it comes to "rolling stock", one (actually get 4) should never compromise on wheel size. I will
> 
> ...


That's a great drawing LBD. 
I did add outriggers on my cabinet. I could only go so wide before it wouldn't fit into its space. 








Like a little cheese with that wine?


----------



## JimYoung (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for posting your find. I need to raise my table saw a bit so the outfeed will not hit my workbench. I have similar flooring in my shop and the current 3" wheels are not cutting it. Ordered 2 sets and shipping is free.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

> Thanks for posting your find. I need to raise my table saw a bit so the outfeed will not hit my workbench. I have similar flooring in my shop and the current 3" wheels are not cutting it. Ordered 2 sets and shipping is free.
> 
> - JimYoung


I was surprised they would be still in stock with Go Brandon's ship armada in the ports. If you can, post a photo of your new wheels on your table saw.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

I figured I'd lay low until LBD chimed in on this particular subject, because I knew he would…and when it comes to BIG WHEELS, there is no greater advocate. 
+1 on the bigger the better….up to a point. The 205 R16's are just a bit overkill on my my drill press stand… ; )


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

> I figured I'd lay low until LBD chimed in on this particular subject, because I knew he would…and when it comes to BIG WHEELS, there is no greater advocate.
> +1 on the bigger the better….up to a point. The 205 R16's are just a bit overkill on my my drill press stand… ; )
> 
> - RCCinNC


RCC. Maybe LBD's parents never bought him a big wheel 3 wheeler.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

Sweet! A Big Wheel for us big kids…Looks like getting up to speed for spin outs in the driveway might be a little tough though… ; )


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... Maybe LBD's parents never bought him a big wheel 3 wheeler.
> - James E McIntyre


You speak too soon *JEMI*!


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

> ... Maybe LBD's parents never bought him a big wheel 3 wheeler.
> - James E McIntyre
> 
> You speak too soon *JEMI*!
> ...


Ha Ha Ha Ha!
Good one LBD


----------



## JimYoung (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi James,

I had some time this week and installed the new Wen casters on my table saw. Of course the hole pattern was different from what was already on it, but that is to be expected. They raise my table saw just enough so that the outfeed is above my workbench. The brakes are much nicer than the butterfly brake on the old casters, and hold the wheels firmly. I think the brakes will need a little breaking in, since they do need to be fully locked to hold. If not they can pop open. Ball bearings, wheels and other features all look top notch.



















Anyhow, they look like they will do the trick and were a lot cheaper than anything else I looked at. A good value for the money. Thanks again for the review!


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

Anyhow, they look like they will do the trick and were a lot cheaper than anything else I looked at. A good value for the money. Thanks again for the review!

That is one cool table saw setup Jim. 
The casters look great!

Must have been a challenge getting them on. How did you do it tip it over?


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Sold out, but CA3294W are still in stock. No locks apparently.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

> Sold out, but CA3294W are still in stock. No locks apparently.
> 
> - Ocelot


Yup. 
This caster is also in stock Ocelot.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah. That's what I meant.


----------

